# Wait...the Burberry Quilted Jacket is How Much?



## dooneybaby

It's been a while since I've purchased any Burberry outerwear. In 2017 I bought a gorgeous trench with pink trim during the Burberry sale and a year later I bought a Quilted Jacket for a little more than 500 USD. I was thinking of buying another color of the quilted jacket for myself and another for my mom for Christmas. But the price is now 950 USD. Did the price increase that much in just 3 years?


----------



## lill_canele

Yes, Burberry (while known for being relatively more affordable than other luxury houses) has definitely done quite a few price increases in the last couple of years. I've shopped relatively consistently from 2017 to now (exception was 2020, because quarantine life).
I have noticed that especially in ready-to-wear and bags.


----------



## missemarie33

dooneybaby said:


> It's been a while since I've purchased any Burberry outerwear. In 2017 I bought a gorgeous trench with pink trim during the Burberry sale and a year later I bought a Quilted Jacket for a little more than 500 USD. I was thinking of buying another color of the quilted jacket for myself and another for my mom for Christmas. But the price is now 950 USD. Did the price increase that much in just 3 years?
> 
> View attachment 5235990


YES! I have a quilted jacket from a few years back, it was the chino color which retailed either 595 or 695 but I went online to look for another in black and its 950 plus. I was shocked. I guess ill stick with the one I have and actually wear it LOL. I had mine up for sale and was getting extremely low ball offers for it in like new condition. no way id spend 950 plus on a new one, id never get anything back out of it if that matters to you.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I just bought this jacket but am thinking of returning it.  Wish it came in actual sizes rather than SML, etc.  I wear a 6 in all my other Burberry coats and in this jacket the S is too tight and the M looks boxy and shapeless but the shoulders fit perfectly.  Also the  sleeves are too long - hate having to roll up the cuffs and having that plaid show - it clashes with my H scarves.  For $950 you’d think this jacket could be sized more thoughtfully.


----------



## jaskg144

I didn't know it had gone up that much! I think mine was £300... crazy!


----------

